# What's up with the shaky leg?



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

This is probably nothing to worry about. But I just HAD to ask.

I've always noticed that Charlie's front right foot "trembles" when he's sitting. I wonder why?? It doesn't happen to his other leg, only this one. And this is like.. all the time. He sits, holding himself with his front legs.. and the leg will start to shake.










Does this happen to anyone else's furbaby here?????????


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

My Ellie does this also. She has Papellar luxationin both back legs. Her right one seems to be the one the bothers her the most. Both are grade 1. I would have the vet look at her leg to see if he needs meds. The vet can show you how to put the knee back in place.

Cathy


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> My Ellie does this also. She has Papellar luxationin both back legs. Her right one seems to be the one the bothers her the most. Both are grade 1. I would have the vet look at her leg to see if he needs meds. The vet can show you how to put the knee back in place.
> 
> Cathy[/B]



Aren't you describing luxating patella?

It never cracks or anything and whenever they vet has checked it, unlike Gizmo that he did note that he's back leg knee cap kept popping out of place, he hasn't said anything about Charlie's legs.

It's simply just that... it'll just tremble. For example, the way ones hands slightly tremble when they're... say... nervous. LOL.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Ellie has a slight tremble when it bothers her. I have not noticed her doing it lately. When I took her to the vet for the trembling they checked her and could not find anything wrong. I could not get an appointment that day so I had to drop her off







While she was waiting to be examined Dr Woods noticed that she was sitting with her back leg paw pointed toward her her nose, thats when she realized Ellie had Luxating Patella and checked her knees. 

Hope you find out what is going on with Charlie

Cathy


----------



## I3rowneyedgrrl (Sep 18, 2006)

Omg I didnt know other peoples dogs did this. Penny is 6 months and her little right leg trembles too. I was worried she had hurt it but she never whines or anything and I will grab it to see if she will whimnper and she doesnt. Is there something you have to do or is it just gonna always tremble?


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Unfortanely, there haven't been much response on this post.


I noticed this on Charlie for a while now but never thought nothing of it.. It doesn't hurt him, nothing cracks. While he sits, it just trembles. He's had checkups and they've never mentioned anything wrong with that leg. Though I have never brought it up to the vet, maybe on his next checkup, I'm gonna. I don't think it's anything to worry about though. But I wish I knew WHY it trembles.










Is it her front leg or back?


----------



## I3rowneyedgrrl (Sep 18, 2006)

> Unfortanely, there haven't been much response on this post.
> 
> 
> I noticed this on Charlie for a while now but never thought nothing of it.. It doesn't hurt him, nothing cracks. While he sits, it just trembles. He's had checkups and they've never mentioned anything wrong with that leg. Though I have never brought it up to the vet, maybe on his next checkup, I'm gonna. I don't think it's anything to worry about though. But I wish I knew WHY it trembles.
> ...



its her front right leg and it only trembles when she is sitting too. weird.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

It probably isn't anything but might be good idea to bring it to the vets attention when you go..want to be sure it isn't coming from the shoulder area either.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

If it is the front leg, then it is not a luxating patella. Patellas are only in the hind legs.

I do not have any idea why the front leg would tremble. It's only when he's sitting? I say, it couldn't hurt to ask the vet.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

yeah, only when he's sitting. and even more so when he bents forward when he's sitting and applying pressure to his front legs.

like i said, i've noticed this for a while and he's his happy hyper normal self.
i don't think it's necessary to bring him in for just that. what do you guys think?
he's due in a few months for a checkup and i'm more than sure he'll do fine till then.
i usually take them in for any little thing (and they probably think i'm crazy)
but i feel it's okay to wait till the next check up for this. 



eeeekkkk.


----------

